# Orgeron want's Lane Kiffin



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Good!!! Let him have him. 

http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/sports/lsu/article_e7a78bbc-b43b-11e6-9e38-6f5d92d82f28.html


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 27, 2016)

Still find it hard to believe LSU hired Orgeron


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks like Houston wants him to


----------



## Water Swat (Nov 27, 2016)

It would be a smart move by Orgeron. Can't believe lsu really hired him. They'd probabky throw a good bit of money towards kiffin, so when O doesn't work out they can hand it over to Kiffin.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good!!! Let him have him.
> 
> http://www.theadvocate.com/baton_rouge/sports/lsu/article_e7a78bbc-b43b-11e6-9e38-6f5d92d82f28.html



Kiffen may be a jerk, burned a lot of bridges, and have some personality issues, but how can any Bama fan not want him to stay as OC?   3 straight final 4 appearances, one NC and a second one right around the corner


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2016)

Him and Ed are good friends.  It could Happen


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kiffen may be a jerk, burned a lot of bridges, and have some personality issues, but how can any Bama fan not want him to stay as OC?   3 straight final 4 appearances, one NC and a second one right around the corner




They're tired of having to leave their wives at house while attending the games.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 27, 2016)

Lsu could be dangerous with a Kiffin led offense


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kiffen may be a jerk, burned a lot of bridges, and have some personality issues, but how can any Bama fan not want him to stay as OC?   3 straight final 4 appearances, one NC and a second one right around the corner


Kiffin hasn't done as much for Bama as Saban has for Kiffin. 


SpotandStalk said:


> Lsu could be dangerous with a Kiffin led offense


Not likely.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2016)

Has LSU sent the helicopter to get him yet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2016)

So, does this mean Bama will go get Jimbo to be the offensive coordinator?


----------



## Savage19NRA (Nov 28, 2016)

Expect Kiffin to be HC at Oregon or Houston.  Kiffin and his wife are divorced and I believe she and their kids moved back to Cali.  He wouldn't accept an assistant job anywhere as he wants another chance at HC.  JMHO


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2016)

maybe he will leave right before the NC so he will be hated in alabama


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

Savage19NRA said:


> Expect Kiffin to be HC at Oregon or Houston.  Kiffin and his wife are divorced and I believe she and their kids moved back to Cali.  He wouldn't accept an assistant job anywhere as he wants another chance at HC.  JMHO


Sure he would. For a cool million money talks. He would be on it like a tumble bug on a fresh steaming pile. 


Throwback said:


> maybe he will leave right before the NC so he will be hated in alabama


I would celebrate his departure prior to the NC game.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kiffin hasn't done as much for Bama as Saban has for Kiffin.
> 
> Not likely.



Name another OC that has done as well with 3 new starting quarterbacks in three years.  One of them a true freshman.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Name another OC that has done as well with 3 new starting quarterbacks in three years.  One of them a true freshman.



You just don't know the process FootLong. St. Saban is gonna fix errything in 1 week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Name another OC that has done as well with 3 new starting quarterbacks in three years.  One of them a true freshman.



He's a good recruiter, but Saban was winning NC's without him and is part in partial to winning them with him. Otherwise he wouldn't still be crawling him like a playground monkey bar set when he gets into a bone headed play calling rut. 

Saban full well understands what smash mouth run it up the gut football is and what it does to a defense. Kiffin, from day one, has failed repeatedly to understand that concept. 

Take Kiffin out of the Alabama picture and Saban still recruits 4 and 5 star starters and wins NC's. Kiffin is only a minor contributor to that stat and would still be living off of his wife if Saban hadn't hired him and given him a second chance, and drug him kicking and screaming through a new way of thinking and coaching in the process. Which he still hasn't fully grasped. 

Funny how he wasn't worth beans before Saban hired him, now that he's under his wing you think he's the best OC on the market. 

Typical Dawg emotions.


----------



## chardin2 (Nov 29, 2016)

You guys that think Kiffin would leave Bama to go to LSU aren't thinking logically.  Why would he make a lateral move when he can stay at Bama and win all he wants? He is only leaving to take a head job. Use your head people.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Still find it hard to believe LSU hired Orgeron



I think the term that fits best is _settled _for Orgeron.  LSU's president just found out that LSU isn't quite the job he thought it was.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 29, 2016)

chardin2 said:


> You guys that think Kiffin would leave Bama to go to LSU aren't thinking logically.  Why would he make a lateral move when he can stay at Bama and win all he wants? He is only leaving to take a head job. Use your head people.



Because he's leaving Bama whether he wants to or not.  His contract where he works for peanuts is up, but Sark's is just about to start.

Saban learned from Belichik.  Hire talented, but damaged goods for really, really cheap.  Belichik does it with players, Saban does it with coaches.  Either way, it's brilliant.  HUGE upside, with minimal downside.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 12, 2016)

Lane's headed to Florida Atlantic as their head coach.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 12, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lane's headed to Florida Atlantic as their head coach.



.......


----------

